
I talked to Martin Shkreli today - amusedonion
My coworker saw a tweet of Martin Shkreli&#x27;s personal information that was leaked by hackers, and told me to call his phone number because he knew I would do things like that. So I called the phone number, not knowing that it was a recent tweet, and thinking its been passed around social media for awhile. Not thinking anyone would answer, I called the number, and Martin Shkreli answered the phone. We had a nice chat about his HIV drug he recently purchased, and I made him laugh a few times, and told him have a good day.
======
pavornyoh
Sooo... you had a nice chat and made him laugh a few times? You left the most
important part out. What did you talk about? What questions did you ask? It
will be nice to know what the bad boy was laughing about if you know what I
mean...

------
arnold_palmur
Care to elaborate a bit more about the discussion? Given that he is widely
despised right now, what were your thoughts?

